# RC car water damage



## Dazz46 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a stock standard Tamiya Tamtech wild boar that I accidently drove into water yesterday. the steering servo still works, but the motor does not show any sign of life. the ESC has a fast blinking LED now, when the car is swithed on. any idea what needs to be replaced??


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I don't think we have anyone here that can help your RC Car question.

Maybe a forum like this one could help:

http://www.microrccenter.com/forum/index.php?act=idx

BG


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

HI Dazz
The best thing in any equipment that has had a dunking It to immediately remove all power (batteries etc)

If sea water, dunk the object in fresh water, replacing the fresh water a couple of times.

Then shake as much water out as you can & then leave it in a warm dry place. It might take up to 2 - 3 days to dry out but with luck, no real damage.

(When I ran a 2 way radio service shop, we often took power transmitters apart & literally washed the circuit boards with soapy water & a paint brush - rinsed in warm water & left to dry for a couple of days.... Never had a failure!)


----------

